# Anybody get lucky and receive this email?



## PappaFloyd (Aug 26, 2011)

Just saw on Droid-Life VZW is sending out emails for FREE phones to long time loyal Verizon customers with an upgrade in the near future. Anybody lucky enough to see that email in your inbox?

One of those free phones is the GNex it looks like, and a RAZR but screw you Moto!









http://www.droid-life.com/2012/02/25/verizon-offering-significant-discount-to-loyal-customers/


----------



## treubber (Sep 28, 2011)

Saw the same article, and even called vzw and practically begged them to let me in on the deal. No dice. I think i knew more about Verizon's offer than the guy i was taking to.


----------



## jerseyboy357 (Sep 25, 2011)

I did the same and was shot down by both the website people and the phone people. They said to contact the loyalty department on Monday to see exactly what the "loyalty" criteria is.


----------



## lancasterv3 (Jun 13, 2011)

Again same here I was shot down on both fronts "online chat/call to customer service" I have been with Verizon for 9 years if that's not loyal I quite.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## dom707 (Jun 11, 2011)

Their most loyal costomers are probably the ones who pay the biggest bills every month.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## treubber (Sep 28, 2011)

dom707 said:


> Their most loyal costomers are probably the ones who pay the biggest bills every month.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Lol...those who pay to tether.


----------



## BigRalphN (Jul 5, 2011)

dom707 said:


> Their most loyal costomers are probably the ones who pay the biggest bills every month.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


If I do not get one I will be pissed. 5 Smartphones on my account and 3 of us have had phones for years

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## PappaFloyd (Aug 26, 2011)

If nobody in this forum gets one this has to be a scam! hah, I've been with VZW since my 1st cell phone! I'm going to give it a go and call them today, hopefully I will have some good news to report!


----------



## treubber (Sep 28, 2011)

Apparently it's regional. Hopefully it's successful enough they expand the region 

Sent from my Dell Streak 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## goldsmitht (Jun 13, 2011)

treubber said:


> Apparently it's regional. Hopefully it's successful enough they expand the region
> 
> Sent from my Dell Streak 7 using Tapatalk


which region?


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

http://www.droid-life.com/2012/02/27/verizons-free-galaxy-nexus-promo-is-regional/


----------



## treubber (Sep 28, 2011)

The Droid life article didn't say. Wish i knew.


----------



## PappaFloyd (Aug 26, 2011)

Boots! Oh well, would have been sweet!


----------

